# Tired betta



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My female betta is tired and hot i guess lol Just wanna share some pics i think is cute..and no she is alive lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia I told you she's not alive, you need to get rid of her. 

lol I'm kidding what a cutie pie. She looks like she needs a nice cold corona.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I took her out of that and now she is back on it lol I will take a pic of her in the morning when she is swimming


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just went to check on her to take a pic and look what i found 
















Is soo cute


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

are her fins always like that? looks like another fish ate them


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got her like that


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hopefully they grow back eventually, shes a nice color


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like shes trying to escape from the male... does he bother her at all?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> looks like shes trying to escape from the male... does he bother her at all?


Nope, they sleep side by side


----------

